# Pics of my Blue diamond Rhom



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

Check out the Blue sparkles and Those EYES- BLOOD RED- Great fish, still not settled in fully but coming around


----------



## piranah4life44 (Oct 29, 2006)

Real nice looking rhom you got there...The eyes are beautiful!


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

Ya He is a pretty good fish, Im not in it for a crazy aggressive rhom because I hate the chimples they get, He dosent have one and I want to keep it that way. Had him for about a week and still hasnt eaten, Im not worried yet.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

wicked lookin eyes but wares the blue? how
long ya had him?


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

The blue is there, Almost every pic has it, Its not going to be dark dark blue, its just a sparkled look blue speckled. I dont think Im crazy But i see blue. 1 week i had him


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Badrad very nice Diamond rhomb...He look exactly like mine diamond rhomb, but i bought it as Diamond rhomb not Blue Diamond.

How big is he anyways??


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

Do you see blue 2p2f

Not trying to be a dick but I just think I see blue, Maybe it looks different to me. I thought the blue stuck out pretty well...


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Badrad1532 said:


> Do you see blue 2p2f
> 
> Not trying to be a dick but I just think I see blue, Maybe it looks different to me. I thought the blue stuck out pretty well...


I only see the blue in the fin most then on the scale....But he look exactly like your..

Our take a better pic tomm..


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

does look like twins, My camera isnt the greatest either. So it could be that, But I still see blue,,,,oh well


----------



## skarrow33 (Nov 15, 2005)

ya, i see the blue.... makes me want to get a diamond very bad... luckly within the next 2 months i will be filling up my 55gallon... but great BDR, and good luck with it


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

Thank You


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

he has blue gravel...?


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

yea thats getting changed but It actully dosent reflect much blue on him because The light is rarely on because my room has alot of light, Its right next to my desk and I have a light, I have a light by him for my tortise. and my main light.

and day light.

Dude just believe me hes blue..lol, My camera isnt the greatest either, and my photography skills are not the greatest either.


----------



## loga951 (Jan 22, 2007)

4th pic down i think he looks the most blue.


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

ya that pic was taken to get the blue part of his body without the sparkle. I think it looks pretty cool that view.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

you feeding him shrimp??? i bet that would help bring out the blue in him


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

Speaking of tortise here is my sulcata, Im 6 foot 2 1/2" and my hands are kinda big, I can hardly hold him- Just throughing these in.

enjoy

He actully hasnt eaten for me yet, He has been fed shrimp and tilapia - I have been trying shrimp and am picking up tilapia tomarrow, Im not worried hes still not settled in completely


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

il try to get better pics soon, Thanks guys and Any other opinions or comments are welcome(Other then the gravel, Its getting changed soon


----------



## RAZOR_TOOTH (Jun 22, 2006)

Sweet Rhom man..

R.T.


----------



## skarrow33 (Nov 15, 2005)

i love the sulcata, i have 1 of my own, actually the same size lol


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

Ya they are pretty good pets as well, thanks for lookin


----------



## vincecarder (Feb 1, 2006)

Nice fish.....have you had him ever on light color gravel? Here's my gold diamond...looks real purple...










Same fish with more lighting and lighter gravel:









My fish usually has sunlight from the room and room light hitting him but seems to always stay purple. Have you tried putting a light on top of your tank?


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

I have a light on my tank Il take a pic in a minute- never had darker gravel with this fish


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

All with the light on-4th picture is another without light on tank.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

He look awsome Bad!...very nice. He is about this same size as mine Diamond Rhomb.


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

I think its my gravel because He is blue and a couple pics show his blue well i think. And Looking at him he is blue. Maybe my cameras flash or something. (the reason why His blue isnt coming out)


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Dont worry about it...he is blue and I can see it. great fish. Maybe it your camera, light or gravel, but doesn't matter your rhomb are nice...


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks man- the rhom You posted the pic of also looks bad-ass

Gravel is going to be changed to natural unless i find something else I like, Other than blue and white, Maybe all white or natural river rock(Small Coarse)


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

very nice


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

sweet loking rhom


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

back to the top of page one.......lol^^^^^


----------



## ARAMAX (Dec 2, 2005)

LOOKS EXACTLY like my blu rhom..however the day i bought mine the scales glittered with tru blu pigment...nomore now just some reflections from blu stones...who knows!!!
a.


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

ya he hasnt eaten for me either yet so maybe get some nutrition in him and I just set my power head up in the tank and will see, The gravel will be changed in about 2 months when school is over


----------



## J-Lo (Feb 2, 2006)

Doesn't look blue to me but a rhoms a rhom great pickup


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

nice BLUE rhom


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

nice diamond rhom, but I think your worrying just a little too much on wether he is blue or not? I mean any and every rhom can look blue when they hit the light right- or atleast every rhom I have seen can... and I have never seen a "blue diamond rhom"


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

No man I like him alot, Its not a big deal, I think he is blue enough, that topic just started bec someone said he isnt blue, I dont care really, I just thought he was blue. Its the sparkle i like.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

sweet tank pic he looks cool


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

money time and school, job crunch- hate to see him go ive been wanting him for a while..Pics are up.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

thats sad


----------

